
Show HN: 2016 Olympic Medal Count API - efkv
http://www.medalbot.com/
======
huangc10
Just want to share with you what I've done with your API. Thanks Ed!
([http://charleshuang.ca/riomedals.php](http://charleshuang.ca/riomedals.php))
([https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1143778124](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1143778124))

------
huangc10
This is an awesome API! Was looking for something simple like this for a small
side project. Thanks Ed, and of course, I will give you a shoutout and link to
your API.

